# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v1.02 updated, Hi and welcome 2013

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v1.02 updated. 
Hi and welcome 2013. Many new models added.   Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why??? 
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*     *Unique Solutions, Easy, Fast and Brillant.
Not required root phone or another stuff just connect and enjoy, all process are safe.
Intuitive and Wonderfull GUI with HELP (step by step how to).*   *What's New:*  *Huawei Phones Qcom added: 
-U2800 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U2801 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U3300 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U3305 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U3307 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U3311 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U3315 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U5110 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U6150 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U7300 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U7315 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U9100 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
-U9105 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)*   *Bugs fixed:*  *- U1250, U1270, U1280, U1285, U1290, U7510, U7519 minor bugs fixed.*     *DISCLAIMER:
--------------------------
The change IMEI option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of restablishing the original imei.
Any illegal use with the IMEI, changes or modifications of the original  IMEI, are on their own responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes  responsibility to misuse of this software.
-------------------------*   *Update dongle with last UpdateCenter v0.302 is required. Old UpdateCenter version stop working.**  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Best Regards
zZ-Team
it's time to fly*

----------

